# Leisure battery



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

How do I know if the leisure battery is failing.
The on board charger is sending 2.8 amps to the battery with nothing switched on, in the past the charge normally went down to .25 amps 
The leisure battery is connected to a battery master which is showing green . Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Billywiz


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

How old is the battery? Also I think you've posted in the wrong category.





site helper note - moved to electrical


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi sorry I posted in wrong area
The battery is five years old
Billywiz


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

I would say 5 years is quite old for a leisure battery, and it sounds like it's not holding its charge.


----------

